# I won't be returning to my local feedstore!



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

I have officially faced the last straw with the employees at the local feed store! They have been nothing but rude from the first day and today was the last straw!

I went down to feed store today to pick up some scalpels, since it is castrating time again for our newest litter of piglets. When the feed store ladies asked me what they were for I saw no problem in telling them, but then I guess I wasn't thinking. The mention of me castrating piglets was followed by a gasp, a few judgmental looks, and a 5 minute conversation about animal cruelty!

"They have to be sedated for that!" claimed an outraged clerk, who has never raised pigs before.

"I've never heard of such a thing before!" shouted the second clerk, who also hadn't raised pigs.

"Well, we've raised 4 litters so far and castrated our own every single time." I replied.

"That's just wrong." was the final statement from the first clerk.

"Just plain terrible." concluded the second clerk.

"Go read a book on pigs!!!" Was my reply, though I had many other things to say. I shouted it at them as I left, cause by that time I was pretty angry with them.

"Also, we no longer carry scalpels, since they are for vets to use."


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh my. They sound very rude.........And obviously they don't know anything about pigs.


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 17, 2012)

Geez They really shouldn't judge something they know nothing about! I'm an animal rights activist myself however...I try to be reasonable with my beliefs! There is real animal cruilty out there and these people should spend time worrying about that! btw I paid a great vet to castrate my Pb pig and there was no sedation involved...he was over it within 24 hrs.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 18, 2012)

That is ridiculous!!  I would call the manager up and tell him/her that you will no longer be returning to his store because of the ignorant and judgemental clerks!  That's ridiculous.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree.  If they work at a farm store, they need to be preparred to hear, "farm talk".  Their opinions of what is correct or incorrect should not even become a part of your business transaction.  I would certainly contact the store manager and owner if they are different people.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 18, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> I agree.  If they work at a farm store, they need to be preparred to hear, "farm talk".  Their opinions of what is correct or incorrect should not even become a part of your business transaction.  I would certainly contact the store manager and owner if they are different people.


X2


----------



## peteyfoozer (Apr 18, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me how uninformed people can be. I've never done pigs, but we use a sharp pocket knife to cut the sack on calves, then use an emasculator. They jump up and go eat. I wonder what they think of the way the sheepherders used to castrate their lambs?  LOL


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 18, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> I agree.  If they work at a farm store, they need to be preparred to hear, "farm talk".  Their opinions of what is correct or incorrect should not even become a part of your business transaction.  I would certainly contact the store manager and owner if they are different people.


I would contact the owner.  If his employees insist on voicing their ignorant opinions to the people whose livelihood depends on having access to the things these people find questionable, it will put the owner out of business.  The proprietor deserves to know about something that could have such an adverse impact on his/her income.  

If no response, then I would take your business elsewhere.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll bet they all eat meat & have no idea where it comes from.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 18, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I'll bet they all eat meat & have no idea where it comes from.


DUH!  Meat comes from the *grocery store*!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 18, 2012)

EXACTLY my point RTG lol. Oh, & it also comes from burger king & mcdonalds.... lol They just have  a machine in the back that makes beef & chicken lol.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 18, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> EXACTLY my point RTG lol. Oh, & it also comes from burger king & mcdonalds.... lol They just have  a machine in the back that makes beef & chicken lol.


they probably do....


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 18, 2012)

> DUH!  Meat comes from the grocery store!  hu


LOL! Although funny sadly so many people are disconnected from where their food comes from. That is why the feedlots & confinement operations do so well. If they actually visited some of the feedlots it would put them off from eating meat from there. 

Liz


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 18, 2012)

I called the manager yesterday, he and I have known each other for about 10 years now. He's raised pigs since the stone age and we had a nice and reasonable conversation about it. He even gave me a couple of pointers on castrating my own piglets for this go 'round. He was pretty upset that they would even be saying stuff like that and said he'd talk tot hem about the differences between food and pets.

He and I have decided that his City Slicker employees need to be educated on the differences between  what he calls "Commercial Animals" and "Pets". He and I have arranged a short informational lecture for them. A 15-20 minute presentation on how local farmers raise their animals, including how we castrate piglets and other animals and a very informative section on why we raise them, FOR MEAT!

Guess who we decided should teach this presentation......

Yours Truly, Me! TheSheepGirl! 

In your faces City Yuppies!! The best part about it is that they have to keep their opinions to themselves from now on, as well!

"I'll be sure to special order you some more scalpels, too." concluded the manager.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 18, 2012)

On a separate note, You guys made me LOL! Both of these clerks do eat meat and one raises goats, but takes them to vet for castration!

Found this on Youtube and it totally fits!!

Why California Needs a State Fair! 

Oh, and we're castrating piglets today, with an Exacto Knife, cause no place sells scalpels, but the feedstore!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 18, 2012)

You go girl. Do a fantastic presentation.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 18, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, you're probably right


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL about the presentation. While you're at it tell them to watch Food Inc. & then ask them if they'll still eat meat.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 18, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> You go girl. Do a fantastic presentation.


Oh, I intend to! Originally we were going to save out a piglet to castrate for them at the presentation. We then decided that this might cause a stir. 

They may faint at the sight of blood!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 18, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> LOL about the presentation. While you're at it tell them to watch Food Inc. & then ask them if they'll still eat meat.


Agreed! Food inc. really shines the light on things. Bet they'd buy all their meat from local farmers like me after that!


----------



## nomad (Apr 18, 2012)

This is for future reference.....

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/search.asp?camid=LIV&ss=scalples&search-submit=GO


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 18, 2012)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there shouldn't be very much blood... but I do hate righteous people!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope the presentation goes well.

Liz


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2012)

What a great outcome!  It's so funny he said he'd special order you some scalpels.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 19, 2012)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I called the manager yesterday, he and I have known each other for about 10 years now. He's raised pigs since the stone age and we had a nice and reasonable conversation about it. He even gave me a couple of pointers on castrating my own piglets for this go 'round. He was pretty upset that they would even be saying stuff like that and said he'd talk tot hem about the differences between food and pets.
> 
> He and I have decided that his City Slicker employees need to be educated on the differences between  what he calls "Commercial Animals" and "Pets". He and I have arranged a short informational lecture for them. A 15-20 minute presentation on how local farmers raise their animals, including how we castrate piglets and other animals and a very informative section on why we raise them, FOR MEAT!
> 
> ...


I missed this bit yesterday... awesome! People should have a proper understanding of their job, a feed store is not some yuppy (or whatever the come uppers are called these days) fluffy specialty doggie parlour... its not to say they we all don't take lovely care of our animals but geez... I think you had way more patience than what I would have had!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 19, 2012)

Castrating went well yesterday. Hardly a squeal, believe it or not. I tried a new method and it was so much easier that way! I sat on a bucket and laid my sweater across my lap. I held each piglet upside down between my legs and wrapped the sweater a bit around their head, so they couldn't see. They were much quieter that way! Also, the Exacto Knife worked well, too. I do prefer a good hook scalpel, though.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 19, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> TheSheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a very patient person for the most part. I find it better just to walk away, though this time it was quite difficult!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it is great that you have taken this situation and turned it into a positive one.  Both for yourself  and for the employees at the store.  You will gain confidence and satisfaction in sharing your knowledge and they will gain understanding, knowledge and perhaps a different respect for farmers.  Nicely done!


----------

